# Sarri libero: sta risolvendo il contratto con la Juve.



## admin (8 Ottobre 2020)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Sarri sta risolvendo il contratto con la Juventus e si prepara a tornare in panchina. L'amico Virgili:"Prima di Natale tornerà in panchina. Ora lo sogno alla guida della Fiorentina".


----------



## __king george__ (8 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Sarri sta risolvendo il contratto con la Juventus e si prepara a tornare in panchina. L'amico Virgili:"Prima di Natale tornerà in panchina. Ora lo sogno alla guida della Fiorentina".



io lo sogno al Milan ma figurati...è dai tempi che allenava l'empoli che lo immagino con noi ma ripeto figurati...

comunque se si vince con Pioli va bene lo stesso..è che io con gli allenatori ho un rapporto un pò particolare...ammetto che mi piace coltivare "il sogno" e di conseguenza mi piacciono gli allenatori che mi danno almeno il potenziale per realizzarlo...

ciò che voglio dire è che se per ipotesi Allegri o Simeone avessero vinto la champions (e ci sono andati vicinissimi) per me varrebbe comunque meno di una champions di Guardiola...ecco credo di essermi spiegato 

ma comunque non sono problemi che ci riguardano al momento direi...


----------



## sipno (8 Ottobre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io lo sogno al Milan ma figurati...è dai tempi che allenava l'empoli che lo immagino con noi ma ripeto figurati...
> 
> comunque se si vince con Pioli va bene lo stesso..è che io con gli allenatori ho un rapporto un pò particolare...ammetto che mi piace coltivare "il sogno" e di conseguenza mi piacciono gli allenatori che mi danno almeno il potenziale per realizzarlo...
> 
> ...



Quoto... Ma è per questo che non hanno vinto le finale e soprattutto Allegri le ha prese di santa ragione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Quoto... Ma è per questo che non hanno vinto le finale e soprattutto Allegri le ha prese di santa ragione.



E io che pensavo le avessero perse perché la prima finale avevano davanti l'ultimo grande Barca (col tridente da 122 gol in un anno) e la seconda volta perché giocavano contro una squadra con CR7-Ramos-Marcelo-Modric-Kroos-Isco....

no no..era perché Allegri è un difensivista..


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E io che pensavo le avessero perse perché la prima finale avevano davanti l'ultimo grande Barca (col tridente da 122 gol in un anno) e la seconda volta perché giocavano contro una squadra con CR7-Ramos-Marcelo-Modric-Kroos-Isco....
> 
> no no..era perché Allegri è un difensivista..



Difficilmente un allenatore può cambiare lo stile di una società e di una dirigenza.
A torino non hanno mai inventato calcio e mai lo faranno perchè gli ordini che partono dall'alto impongono solo la vittoria.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Ottobre 2020)

Sta di fatto che dovevano per forza alleggerire il monte ingaggi e questo gli arriva in soccorso,sempre molto strano anche il fatto che conoscendo Sarri non abbia ancora parlato dopo l'esonero,magari ha paura di ritrovarsi murato in qualche intercapedine,o magari di essere "suicidato" come da juve style.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Ottobre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sta di fatto che dovevano per forza alleggerire il monte ingaggi e questo gli arriva in soccorso,sempre molto strano anche il fatto che conoscendo Sarri non abbia ancora parlato dopo l'esonero,magari ha paura di ritrovarsi murato in qualche intercapedine,o magari di essere "suicidato" come da juve style.


Ahahaaha rido ma..... non è carino visto che citi cose successe davvero


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Ottobre 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ahahaaha rido ma..... non è carino visto che citi cose successe davvero



Le cito perché so di cosa parlo,mica ci scherzo su certe dinamiche,a torino non hanno gli scheletri nell'armadio,hanno proprio un'orda di zombie da nascondere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E io che pensavo le avessero perse perché la prima finale avevano davanti l'ultimo grande Barca (col tridente da 122 gol in un anno) e la seconda volta perché giocavano contro una squadra con CR7-Ramos-Marcelo-Modric-Kroos-Isco....
> 
> no no..era perché Allegri è un difensivista..


Esatto, erano squadroni quelli là. Il Real Madrid con tutti campioni tra titolari e panchina era impressionante, se uno guardava le formazioni in modo oggettivo avrebbe capito che la Juve aveva pochissime chance.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E io che pensavo le avessero perse perché la prima finale avevano davanti l'ultimo grande Barca (col tridente da 122 gol in un anno) e la seconda volta perché giocavano contro una squadra con CR7-Ramos-Marcelo-Modric-Kroos-Isco....
> 
> no no..era perché Allegri è un difensivista..



Lo perdono sempre. Persero pure ad Atene nell’83, a Monaco di Baviera nel ‘97 e ad Amsterdam nel ‘98 che erano strafavoriti in tutte e tre le occasioni

Nel 2003 erano almeno pari a noi, minimo (quel Milan non era ancora al suo apice, ci mancava un certo smoking bianco e Pirlo stesso non era ancora sbocciato del tutto. Quel Milan non era ancora la squadra più forte d’Europa senza discussioni che sarà dall’anno dopo in poi), e pure lì perdono (tra l’altro con goal regolarissimo annullato a Sheva nei regolamentari).

Appena escono dall’orticello il loro vero dna, che è un dna perdente, si palesa. C’è poco da fare.

#FINOALLOSFINTERE


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Difficilmente un allenatore può cambiare lo stile di una società e di una dirigenza.
> A torino non hanno mai inventato calcio e mai lo faranno perchè gli ordini che partono dall'alto impongono solo la vittoria.


Idiott invece sarebbe capace di piangere miseria con un barbone pur di farsi dare il cartone che usa per dormire la notte....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Idiott invece sarebbe capace di piangere miseria con un barbone pur di farsi dare il cartone che usa per dormire la notte....



Corre voce che sia arrivato vergine al matrimonio non per convinzioni religiose ma per risparmiare in preservativi.

P.s: questo il padre, papi Paul, perché Piergordon ha altri gusti, dicono.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lo perdono sempre. Persero pure ad Atene nell’83, a Monaco di Baviera nel ‘97 e ad Amsterdam nel ‘98 che erano strafavoriti in tutte e tre le occasioni
> 
> Nel 2003 erano almeno pari a noi, minimo (quel Milan non era ancora al suo apice, ci mancava un certo smoking bianco e Pirlo stesso non era ancora sbocciato del tutto. Quel Milan non era ancora la squadra più forte d’Europa senza discussioni che sarà dall’anno dopo in poi), e pure lì perdono (tra l’altro con goal regolarissimo annullato a Sheva nei regolamentari).
> 
> ...


Ancora godo per il gol di Lars Ricken


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lo perdono sempre. Persero pure ad Atene nell’83, a Monaco di Baviera nel ‘97 e ad Amsterdam nel ‘98 che erano strafavoriti in tutte e tre le occasioni
> 
> Nel 2003 erano almeno pari a noi, minimo (quel Milan non era ancora al suo apice, ci mancava un certo smoking bianco e Pirlo stesso non era ancora sbocciato del tutto. Quel Milan non era ancora la squadra più forte d’Europa senza discussioni che sarà dall’anno dopo in poi), e pure lì perdono (tra l’altro con goal regolarissimo annullato a Sheva nei regolamentari).
> 
> ...



Non voglio fare il difensore dei gobbacci, ma la mia imparzialità e sportività mi impone di ricordare che nel '98 hanno perso col Real Madrid con Del Piero infortunato e un gol in fuorigioco, con noi nel 2003 hanno perso, ok..ai rigori..in quella lotteria poteva capitare di tutto..grazie a San Didone

Il loro DNA perdente in europa mi va benissimo..se perdono godo..ma non definisco la Juve ai livelli di un inter che è stata 45 anni senza fare una finale di CL...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Esatto, erano squadroni quelli là. Il Real Madrid con tutti campioni tra titolari e panchina era impressionante, se uno guardava le formazioni in modo oggettivo avrebbe capito che la Juve aveva pochissime chance.



Mi ricordo che il Real in finale a 20 minuti dalla fine ha fatto entrare un certo Bale e Asensio...Allegri ha mandato in campo Marchisio e Cuadrado...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Difficilmente un allenatore può cambiare lo stile di una società e di una dirigenza.
> A torino non hanno mai inventato calcio e mai lo faranno perchè gli ordini che partono dall'alto impongono solo la vittoria.



Esatto..comunque sono gli stessi ordini che hanno al Bayern..e loro di CL ne hanno 6...ma lo stile è quello, il Bayern ha sempre giocato di melma e le uniche due volte che ha cercato allenatori "maestri" con Ancelotti e Guardiola non ha vinto nulla (anche se carletto è stato derubato dal Real)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non voglio fare il difensore dei gobbacci, ma la mia imparzialità e sportività mi impone di ricordare che nel '98 hanno perso col Real Madrid con Del Piero infortunato e un gol in fuorigioco, con noi nel 2003 hanno perso, ok..ai rigori..in quella lotteria poteva capitare di tutto..grazie a San Didone
> 
> Il loro DNA perdente in europa mi va benissimo..se perdono godo..ma non definisco la Juve ai livelli di un inter che è stata 45 anni senza fare una finale di CL...



38 anni, non 45.  

45 senza vincere, 38 senza finali.

Beh se è per questo non capisco manco perché lo United sia così considerato, in Europa ha fatto quanto l’Inda, anzi nel 2007 quando li asfaltammo e andammo a giocarci l’undicesima finale loro ne avevano giocate due in tutta la loro storia. Oggi stanno a cinque finali giocate, 3 vinte e 2 perse, come i nati dopo (e 8 trofei internazionali totali contro i 9 indaisti).
Eppure a sentire alcuni pare che lo United abbia chissà che storia. Il Liverpool è a mani bassissime il club numero 1 d’Inghilterra.


P.s: per quanto riguarda i gobbi, avranno fatto più finali di Inda e United ma più o meno sono al livello del Benfica. Pure il Benfica ha due CL in bacheca e una marea di finali perse (e le 2 che ha vinto non le ha vinte con rigori sulla trequarti come la prima dei gobbi o con doping poi andato in prescrizione, ahahahah loro che danno dei prescritti agli indaisti è comico in effetti. Altro che Mijatovic).


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> 38 anni, non 45.
> 
> 45 senza vincere, 38 senza finali.
> 
> ...



Lo United fino agli anni '90 non era considerato granché..poi l'era ferguson ha giustamente ridisegnato le cose


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo United fino agli anni '90 non era considerato granché..poi l'era ferguson ha giustamente ridisegnato le cose



Si si, io intendevo come storia globale. E come storia tra loro e il Liverpool non c’è gara. Come non c’è tra i gobbi e le vere big (Real, noi, Liverpool appunto, Bayern e Barca).

I gobbi sono un Benfica deluxe (9 finali giocate e due vinte, mentre i portoghesi 7 giocate e due vinte, ma quelle che hanno vinto almeno le hanno vinte sul serio). Quello è il loro livello. Poi che in Italia abbiano gli stessi scudetti delle milanesi messe assieme sappiamo bene il perché. La verità esce appena varcato il confine:

1. Gobbi 35 partecipazioni alla coppa campioni/Champions: 2 vittorie, di cui 1 con un rigore fuori area e l’altra con le pozioni magiche. Media: 1 vittoria (con trucchi) ogni 17 partecipazioni.

2. Noi 28 partecipazioni alla Champions e 7 vittorie. Media: 1 vittoria ogni 4 partecipazioni.

3. I nati dopo 20 (o 21, dovrei controllare) partecipazioni e 3 vittorie. Media: 1 vittoria ogni 7 partecipazioni.

Questo è. Fuori dal loro ambiente marcio sono perdenti nel midollo. E con arbitraggi da Premier pure il loro palmares nazionale (così come il nostro, ma in senso opposto) sarebbe ben diverso.


----------



## Black (8 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Sarri sta risolvendo il contratto con la Juventus e si prepara a tornare in panchina. L'amico Virgili:"Prima di Natale tornerà in panchina. Ora lo sogno alla guida della Fiorentina".



peccato. Avrei preferito restasse a spese della Juve


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non voglio fare il difensore dei gobbacci, ma la mia imparzialità e sportività mi impone di ricordare che nel '98 hanno perso col Real Madrid con Del Piero infortunato e un gol in fuorigioco, con noi nel 2003 hanno perso, ok..ai rigori..in quella lotteria poteva capitare di tutto..grazie a San Didone
> 
> Il loro DNA perdente in europa mi va benissimo..se perdono godo..ma non definisco la Juve ai livelli di un inter che è stata 45 anni senza fare una finale di CL...



nel 2003 hanno annullato un gol di sheva regolare però.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nel 2003 hanno annullato un gol di sheva regolare però.



Se non ricordo male la cosa non era così netta..c'era la famosa regola del giocatore che intralciava la visuale del portiere..in tempi non di var erano situazioni al limite..non credo la Juve si possa dire che rubasse in europa dai...

I veri flop clamorosi dei gobbi furono quelli del biennio di Capello, con una rosa super non andarono mai oltre i quarti, proprio per mancanza di mentalità


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male la cosa non era così netta..c'era la famosa regola del giocatore che intralciava la visuale del portiere..in tempi non di var erano situazioni al limite..non credo la Juve si possa dire che rubasse in europa dai...
> 
> I veri flop clamorosi dei gobbi furono quelli del biennio di Capello, con una rosa super non andarono mai oltre i quarti, proprio per mancanza di mentalità



ma quale rosa super? erano strabolliti. in italia rubavano ogni partita per vincere lo scudetto e in europa facevano ridere...

rui costa non intralciava, era esterno... poi magari non avevano un sistema anche in europa ma quel gol era buono!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Difficilmente un allenatore può cambiare lo stile di una società e di una dirigenza.
> A torino non hanno mai inventato calcio e mai lo faranno perchè gli ordini che partono dall'alto impongono solo la vittoria.



Perché non abbiamo ancora visto il meglio del giuoco di Pirlolandia


----------

